# ??? about ribs in a brinkmann electric smoker



## schuz24 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have a brinkmann electric smoker I think its called the smoke n' grill.
I'm going to make some spare ribs on it Monday and was wondering the best way to do-it. I have made ribs on it before and they have turned out ok but I'm really wanting to learn some good Techniques. And one last thing does it matter how long you leave them on and what I mean by that is can you over cook them. I want some tender good tasting ribs.
Oh and I like mine sweet tasting so any recipes would be great.

Thanks Tim


----------



## Dutch (Jun 23, 2006)

First off, Tim let me welcome you to SMF. You'll find plenty of friendly folks and useful tips here. When you get the chance, drop in at "Roll Call" and introduce youself.
May I suggest that you look at the 3-2-1 posts here in the Pork Forum. In a nutshell, you smoke the ribs for 3 hours, wrap them in foil and back in the smoker for two hours and unwrap and back in the smoker for one hour , basting with your choice of Que sauce during this time. 
Times are merely suggestive and as you learn your smoker and develope your own preferences you can adjust these times to suit your tastes.


----------

